# Hunters shooting banded pigeons



## roses (Aug 25, 2015)

Ever since I was enlightened about pigeon shoots I have been researching pigeon hunting. Hunters like to claim that t is population control, but there have actually been a lot of attempts at controlling feral populations and killing is the worst method since pigeons will fill the empty space fairly quickly pigeona that compete with them for food are gone.

I am seeing that a lot of hunters promote the killing of BANDED PIGEONS!!!warning, graphic photos are in the links....

http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=81&t=202478

http://www.realtree.com/small-game-hunting/articles/high-tech-pigeon-hunting

I can't believe that they are promoting the shooting of banded pigeons. The forum is particularly disgusting. These people are aware that these birds are bred and cared for by other people... And they still gloat about killing a banded bird. The part that really made me sick was someone bragging about how some bands have the owners name on them  they realize that someone cares about these birds enough to put a custom band on them... And this is bragging rights to them. I hate this country. It seems like this would be illegal as well.... Killing someone's pet or livestock animal. Using decoys to lure someone's animal to kill it...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Didn't even look at the links, have seen all this kind of stuff before. There are all kinds in the world. No reason to hate the country................there are morons with no brains all over the world............ Hate them.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Such people disgust me.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

ohhh man!! how can some people be so bad!! instead of feeling guilty for what they have done, those bastards are showing off!!!! how can someone find happiness by killing something???? retards


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Suprised you have not found any of my post on duckchat. Are we allowed to talk in favor of this and i am a active racing guy.....


----------



## roses (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah the bragging was the worst part. They know exactly what they are doing and they don't care. I know not all of us see pigeons as sweet pets but still, even if someone killed someone else's livestock animal that is out of line. I am against hunting in general, but it's scary to know that an animal that you put so much love and work into isn't protected. Sad to see that some people have no respect for this.

Well pigeonflier, I don't know what the forum rules are, but personally, I can't see anything in favor of shooting pigeons with bands on them, when individual fanciers are the ones that put bands on them.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Nare J said:


> ohhh man!! how can some people be so bad!! instead of feeling guilty for what they have done, those bastards are showing off!!!! how can someone find happiness by killing something???? retards



Lol narej and so true. I wont look at links either but know how evil people can be or should I say morons.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

I didn't click on the links either, but the other day I searched the hashtag "pigeon" on instagram and saw a bunch of horrible pictures! I can't believe people find joy hunting them. Banded or not banded, they shouldn't be killed for sport or for fun, they have the right to be in this world as the rest of us.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

pigeonflier said:


> Suprised you have not found any of my post on duckchat. Are we allowed to talk in favor of this and i am a active racing guy.....


The forum does not accept posts which condone or support killing of pigeons or other animals.

Any legal brains out there? Is it an offense to kill another person's tagged or banded animals/birds in US law?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

That's very sad. I don't think we should even paste such thread links which contain those heart breaking pics. Just a site name and people themselves can see what's it all about.
If they kill someone's birds, dare to show the owners they did it. Speechless innocent creatures won't reply them but they will sure get it by someone who loved that.
Is this a bravery to shoot innocent harmless birds and hide yourself? Go and face the owner and then say it was fun.


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

roses said:


> Ever since I was enlightened about pigeon shoots I have been researching pigeon hunting. Hunters like to claim that t is population control, but there have actually been a lot of attempts at controlling feral populations and killing is the worst method since pigeons will fill the empty space fairly quickly pigeona that compete with them for food are gone.
> 
> I am seeing that a lot of hunters promote the killing of BANDED PIGEONS!!!warning, graphic photos are in the links....
> 
> ...


First They are not hunters. No reason to put all people who hunt in the same prejudice . They are opportunist killers. 

The only way to prevent this is to keep you're banded birds at home protected, esp during seasons that have gamebirds legal to shoot at those times. Example dove season in you're area. I keep my pigeons up those weeks , they stay close to home most times when let out,but I do have farm fields across from me, so you never know if an idiot is out there.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A few states, Illinois being one, have actual statutes prohibiting the killing of banded pigeons. See below. You would have to search your own state/local regulations to know for sure. I would think the killing of a banded pigeon would be an act of animal cruelty as would be the killing of a pet dog wearing an identification tag. Don't know that for a fact, though.

Terry

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/ilcs/ilcs3.asp?ActID=1712&ChapterID=41

(510 ILCS 45/6) (from Ch. 8, par. 906)
Sec. 6. Any person not the owner thereof, who shall shoot, kill, maim or injure any Antwerp or homing pigeon, commonly called "carrier pigeon," hobby, or show pigeon knowing the same to be such, or who shall entrap, catch, detain, or shall remove any mark, band or other means of identification from such pigeon, provided that such pigeon at the time shall have the name of the owner stamped or marked upon it, or have upon it a band with the owner's name, initial or number thereon, shall be guilty of a petty offense and fined for each offense not more than $100 nor less than $50.
(Source: P.A. 88-136.)


----------

